# Gloomis Crosscurrent GLX 8wt 4 piece w/ Tibor Backcountry cl wide reel



## capt steven rehm (Jul 20, 2012)

For sale:

Gloomis crosscurrent Glx 9' #8 4-piece fly rod

Tibor Backcountry Cl wide
---Crimson Red
---Redfish logo

Also incuded: backing, fly line, flies, and a fly box

I have used this setup about 12 times. it is in pristine condition. its just sitting in a corner and i figured some else could put it to use more than i could.

i am asking $900.

call or text

2eight1six8sixninetynine96


----------



## capt steven rehm (Jul 20, 2012)

open to offers or trades


----------



## jones007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Steve,

Is the rod still available? If so would you consider selling it individually?

Thanks

David


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

What type of trade plus cash? Pls email me at [email protected].


----------

